# 2005 Xtrail starting problems



## D_Mac (Aug 2, 2011)

Howdy folks,

Been lurking on the boards for a bit, lost my login as I canceled my old email and forgot to update!

Well, as a number or people have mentioned in the past, I too am suffering from the mysterious "just won't start" problem. Here are the details:

2005 Nissan Xtrail Automatic
AWD, upgraded base model (no SE etc.)
Power windows, lockts, stock radio

Here's the problem I'm having. Very occasionally the car won't start. I turn the key and nothing, but a single "click" can be heard. I've checked under the hood when the key is being turned and nothing happens, no movement, nothing but the "click" coming from somewhere near the steering column.

The battery seems full, lights come on, radio, fan, etc. I even had someone try and boost me when this happened and still, nothing.

I then tried putting the car in neutral and starting it, as some people who are experiencing the Park-Neutral-Position switch problem have done, and still nothing. I've tried moving the shift all the way down, then all the way back up to park. Once again: nothing.

In frustration I left it in a parking lot over the long weekend from saturday till this tuesday morning. I got there with the intention of having it towed to an auto mechanic. Just for the hell of it, I turned the key, and BAM! It started.

Overall this has happened to me about 8-12 times, in rain, hot, cold, etc. (so it's not weather dependent, or doesn't appear to be).

Once again: I turn the key, the car's dash lights up and all electrical devices work, the engine makes NO attempt to turn over, the starter motor doesn't move, and only a single clicking sound can be heard. The battery seems to be full (tried boosting it when the happened with no result). Car won't start in neutral either.

Any ideas?


----------



## D_Mac (Aug 2, 2011)

Bit of an update:

Managed to get it to start in the neutral position by shifting down to drive, and then popping up to neutral. Started the car successfully several times since then without issue, I'm going to try and lube the Park-Neutral-Switch cable this weekend and see if that helps.


----------



## shaun091382 (Jun 11, 2005)

Had the same issue with my Xtrail

Hard to replicate the problem.

But what I did was pull the shifter all the way down to low and then slowy move the shifter all the way up to P position...Jus barely put the selector into park (very lightly) and that replicated the problem for me.

Move the shifter all the way back down to low and then with extra force all the way back up to P position...this allowed me to start it.

In the end the result was a stiff cable that just needed to be lubricated...however should that not work..neutral safety switch isnt crippling money and could be culprit


----------



## D_Mac (Aug 2, 2011)

So I lubed the cable etc. and it appears to have done the trick, no starting problems in over a week.


----------



## Jay Fly (Sep 9, 2019)

D_Mac said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> Been lurking on the boards for a bit, lost my login as I canceled my old email and forgot to update!
> 
> ...


----------



## ggooding1212 (Dec 16, 2017)

This happens on my 2002 Pathfinder as well - I get the single click and then I turn the key many times in quick repetition and it eventually starts. Not sure what might be wrong, but it's more of a neusiance than anything else at this point.


----------

